# Ears+Tail to Ren Fest?



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 15, 2008)

I am going to the Renaissance Festival in Michigan this month, just wondering what your opinions are on wearing ears and a tail there. I don't think it will get any flak, considering what people bitch about most is that it's not from the right time period. My response to that is "What, tigers didn't exist in the middle ages?" ^_^


----------



## Alan (Aug 16, 2008)

I went to a Renaissance Festival a few weeks ago, I saw a guy with a fox mask, not sure if he had a tail, but it didn't look bad, and I didn't see him get any guff.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

Last time I went, they were selling ears and tails. The ears looked like crap though. 

I got a tail there, but one kindly smithy explained to me that wearing a tail on your backside means you're a simpleton. I dun really care, though. I plan on going again next year and getting ANOTHER tail and sticking it on my butt n.n

Lol, there was a leprechaun that was making fun of my tail. He kept saying things like "I think your raccoon is having trouble passing!" and "Maybe if you swallowed it head first, it'd be a little more ANAL-dynamic" XDDD That was the funniest thing ever!

I don't think people will get upset with you, though. I saw people wearing Victorian age costumes, and Viking costumes, and no one gave them flack. Nobody really cares =D


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 16, 2008)

Figured as much. It's a Ren Fest so how much CAN people care ;P Thanks for the input folks!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

No problems =D 

Maaan, I wish I could go with you. I have to wait 'till next spring before it comes to Texas!! ;.;


----------



## Mikasi (Aug 16, 2008)

At the Ren fair near Oklahoma University every year, there are people who go dressed in full suits and there are even furry art booths. Goldenwolf was there last year selling tons of prints and shirts. You'll get looks but I doubt you'll run into any negativity. I say go for it.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

I had half a mind to dress up like the Big Bad Wolf.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyone here happen to be going to the Michigan Ren Fest?


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm going to one but i think its not the same one considering I'm up in delta county and your down by the thumb.


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 21, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> I am going to the Renaissance Festival in Michigan this month, just wondering what your opinions are on wearing ears and a tail there. I don't think it will get any flak, considering what people bitch about most is that it's not from the right time period. My response to that is "What, tigers didn't exist in the middle ages?" ^_^



Wear them! Wear them!  ~snickers~


Seriously though, I'm not sure about the moral regulations on wearing ears and tails to RenFests, but I know quite a few people who have picked up their furry appendages at RenFests.  So it's your call.


But if they ask, tell 'em where you got yours.  Pweese?  ^_~


----------



## Rei_Meerkat (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be going with my mate! -waves her arms around-

 nice to see more michigan furs ^^ I'm still not sure what I should wear, since my mate isn't a furry, but his mother told me to wear my elegant gothic lolita dress. I dont know, I dont want it getting ruined o__o;

 but if I had the chance, and a big white dog made sense going to the fair, I would definately wear my fursuit. at the most I can do is wear my fox tail, though


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Last time I went, they were selling ears and tails. The ears looked like crap though.
> 
> I got a tail there, but one kindly smithy explained to me that wearing a tail on your backside means you're a simpleton. I dun really care, though. I plan on going again next year and getting ANOTHER tail and sticking it on my butt n.n



Next time spin it around and have it coming out of your crotch?


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be the person walking around with a White Tiger tail and ears if you happen to see me ^_^


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 29, 2008)

NoxTigress said:


> Wear them! Wear them!  ~snickers~
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not sure about the moral regulations on wearing ears and tails to RenFests, but I know quite a few people who have picked up their furry appendages at RenFests.  So it's your call.
> ...



I'd be happy to spread the name around ^_^

I decided to just wear them, what are they gonna do, throw me out? People wear crazier stuff than ears and tails to RenFest ;P


----------



## xiath (Aug 30, 2008)

oohhh!  The renfest!  I have not missed a year in a long time.  Soo much fun.  I find it funny watching all of the little kids stare at me when I start using my crystal stix, even though I am not that great.  And the throwing knife booth is soo much fun.  I would say bring them!  I would if I had ears and a tail.  I guess I could always pick up a tail there next time to use until I get a better one made.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 30, 2008)

Crystal/Diablo Sticks are fun to watch, and mess around with

though you have to have a bit of room to do it, and enough self esteem to not get embarrassed by it ^_^


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

dude i where my tail all the time, and I never get any shit for it. (and it is by no means a small tail.)

i say go for it! I'm gonna be wearing my tail to the renn festival this weekend in PA.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 30, 2008)

Yay! Just got back from the Ren Fest! Got there as 10am on the dot and left about 3. Got lots of positive comments and questions! ^_^ Thank you all who are on here who saw me, sorry if I missed anyone who said hi, I was a little distracted sometimes. Hugs at everyone who went and saw me! Thanks again! I had great fun!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 30, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Yay! Just got back from the Ren Fest! Got there as 10am on the dot and left about 3. Got lots of positive comments and questions! ^_^ Thank you all who are on here who saw me, sorry if I missed anyone who said hi, I was a little distracted sometimes. Hugs at everyone who went and saw me! Thanks again! I had great fun!



I bet it was alot of fun! The ren fair here in Wichita actually sells real fox/racoon tails...many many people wear them there. I myself don't really like the idea of real tails but fake ones at a fair I think would be better, the world needs more art around.


----------



## Warm (Aug 31, 2008)

Im prolly hittin the Michigan Renfest next weekend, I go every year.  Toyed with the idea of ears and tail as well.  Havent shown up in costume in years, mostly because I always have these grand plans.  "This year im gonna make a full chain mail shirt...etc."  and then it hits the back burner until the next opening weekend.  I think ima scrape some money together and get a crafty friend to sew me up an Altair (Assasin's Creed) costume for next year.  Maybe I'll throw a tail on this year tho.  I'm usually not too worried going to Ren Fest about what other people think.  The judgemental tools are in the minority.


----------



## CrystalTigress (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah. I got my Raccoon tail at a Ren fest. The fox ones were too expensive. I'm hoping that I'll be able to get one soon. I wear mine to school. XD I haven't worked up the strength to wear my earsand often my tail is under a sweatshirt tied around my waist. 

^ ^


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 1, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> I am going to the Renaissance Festival in Michigan this month, just wondering what your opinions are on wearing ears and a tail there. I don't think it will get any flak, considering what people bitch about most is that it's not from the right time period. My response to that is "What, tigers didn't exist in the middle ages?" ^_^




okay


----------



## mottled.kitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I got a tail there, but one kindly smithy explained to me that wearing a tail on your backside means you're a simpleton.



At the Maryland Renaissance Festival, wearing a tail (the fox tails they sell) is like saying you've "gotten tail" =D... not that you're simple. Back in the day, people wore tails to keep the fleas off of them and on the fur.

I wear a tail to faire, but not ears, because when I go I'm dressed up differently (as a poisoner) and not as a furry.


----------

